# Injured deputy wins national contest



## Centermass (May 14, 2008)

During a SWAT team operation in Burke County, North Carolina on December 11, 2007, Deputy Martin Lawing was critically injured and paralyzed by a single shot fired by a barricaded subject. When Deputy Lawing attempted to deploy a "throw phone" into the home of the subject, he was struck in the neck between his helmet and ballistic vest. 

Martin is currently undergoing physical therapy in Atlanta for an injury that has physically changed him forever.

Meanwhile, he was nominated as one of AMW's Allstars as a finalist. Out of over 1000 entries, he won.   

On Saturday, May 17th, Americas Most Wanted host John Walsh, will present Lawing with the award during the NASCAR Sprint Cup Series All-Star Race at Lowe's Motor Speedway in Concord. 

Along with his win, Lawing will receive $10,000 and a moment in the national spotlight. 

AMW is also filming a reenactment that changed Martins life forever. 

For those that didn't know or were not aware, he is also a former member of 3/75. 

RLTW,

CM


----------



## Rabid Badger (May 14, 2008)

Centermass said:


> On Saturday, May 17th, Americas Most Wanted host John Walsh, will present Lawing with the award during the NASCAR Sprint Cup Series All-Star Race at Lowe's Motor Speedway in Concord.
> 
> *For those that didn't know or were not aware, he is also a former member of 3/75.*



I've been keeping up with his story. That has never been mentioned in any of his interviews.

Thanks for that info, CM!!

Thanks out to a dedicated hero - Deputy Lawing!! :)


----------



## Gypsy (May 14, 2008)

Glad to see this, there was a big push for votes for him.  Thank you Deputy Lawing for your service and sacrifice.


----------



## lancero (May 14, 2008)

Holy crap!  This guy was one of best friends in Batt.  We would go to his parents house in NC on four day weekends. We ran, roadmarched, rode bicycles, rappelled, did freakin' everything together. The guy was physcially an animal.  He was tabbed spec four when I got to battalion.  The dude practically raised me.  I lost touch with him after he got out of the army.  Any additional info anyone has would greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rabid Badger (May 15, 2008)

lancero said:


> Holy crap!  This guy was one of best friends in Batt.  We would go to his parents house in NC on four day weekends. We ran, roadmarched, rode bicycles, rappelled, did freakin' everything together. The guy was physcially an animal.  He was tabbed spec four when I got to battalion.  The dude practically raised me.  I lost touch with him after he got out of the army.  Any additional info anyone has would greatly appreciated.



http://www.burkesheriff.org/

Contact: admin@burkesheriff.org

be sure and keep us updated!!

Best of luck!! ;);)


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 15, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## lancero (May 15, 2008)

razor_baghdad said:


> http://www.burkesheriff.org/
> 
> Contact: admin@burkesheriff.org
> 
> ...



Thanks Razor


----------



## Centermass (May 18, 2008)

It's what we all hate and makes us sick to our stomachs, whenever anything like this happens to a LE Brother 

Recording of Shooting

This is the actual recording of the SWAT operation when Martin was tasked with deploying the bag phone. 

At 3:31, you can hear the glass break and then the phone is deployed. 

At 3:43 is when things go south and then you can hear Martin say "I've been shot"  

At 6:46, he's loaded up. You can hear someone say "Go" and McDevitts cruiser moving away 10-18/10-33

Present day:

If all goes well, he should to be released from the hospital in Atlanta and back at home later this month.


----------



## Gypsy (May 18, 2008)

Centermass said:


> If all goes well, he should to be released from the hospital in Atlanta and back at home later this month.



Thanks Centermass, he remains in my prayers.

All you guys stay safe out there.


----------



## gunslinger (May 18, 2008)

Gypsy said:


> Thanks Centermass, he remains in my prayers.


 

X2   Whats his condition now?


----------



## Centermass (May 18, 2008)

gunslinger said:


> X2   Whats his condition now?



Still paralyzed from the waist down, but has the mentality of a Ranger who refuses to be beaten by anything.  

He is an amazing mofo, optimistic and in good spirits.  :cool:


----------



## lancero (May 19, 2008)

Centermass said:


> It's what we all hate and makes us sick to our stomachs, whenever anything like this happens to a LE Brother
> 
> Recording of Shooting
> 
> ...



It was difficult to listen to, but thanks for posting the recording, CM.


----------



## lancero (May 19, 2008)

Centermass said:


> Still paralyzed from the waist down, but has the mentality of a Ranger who refuses to be beaten by anything.
> 
> He is an amazing mofo, optimistic and in good spirits.  :cool:



He was one of the toughest guys I ever met.  I have never met anyone who could take pain like him.


----------



## tova (May 19, 2008)

PBS & Godspeed....


----------



## Centermass (Mar 18, 2010)

It's taken almost 2 years and change to get to this point. 

UPDATE on the shooter: 

Link

My position is she should be committed for the remainder of her natural life (and yes, that's my nice version)


----------



## Sfhopeful (Mar 18, 2010)

"Burke County Superior Court Judge Timothy Kincaid on that day accepted only one of the verdicts, not guilty of attempted first-degree murder. He will make a decision on the remaining verdicts April 5."

Come on Judge.....


----------

